# Need some testers



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Little help? remember that benchmark suite i made? the one for XP Vista and 7? (link in sig) well today i took some time a cup of coffee and some ciggs and i simplified it because i was bored. No more 6 diffirent versions or multiple files or .bats needing to be executed. no sir today its easy one version any os. with an installer package as in (.exe) i also bealive i fixed the permission issues. YAY. but now before i clean it up add an icon change ome of the type face etc. i need to make sure the nitty gritty works. so any takers?

X64

X32

now im aware some of the file names are weird. and i know it says Vista mark. just ignore these. it will be totally changed later. but as it stands right now i just need to know if it works.

so things i will need from you.

what tests did you run?

what OS are you using?

are you x64 or x32?

which version did you DL?

and if you want a SS

thanks all


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2009)

x32 Edition
All Tests






Running Windows 7 Home Premium x86
CPU: Athlon 3300+ s754
1gb Kingmax DDR 400 
ATi 9800SE


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> x32 Edition
> All Tests
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/sol.jpg
> 
> ...



awesome thanks a bunch man!!!!! looks like x32 works great now i just need an x64 tester my main rig is down so i cant


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

Downloading now :

XP Pro 32 bit
CPU :q9550 e0 @3.4
2 GB OCZ Gold DDr3 1066
XFX 8600GT 512mb


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> Downloading now :
> 
> XP Pro 32 bit
> CPU :q9550 e0 @3.4
> ...



sweet cant wait to see resualts thanks man


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> awesome thanks a bunch man!!!!! looks like x32 works great now i just need an x64 tester my main rig is down so i cant



When I get home I'll give it a run. Yeah, the 32 bit version worked perfectly.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

I tried to use 6 for test all and it told me it needed me to set low or high for graphics.

I have Win 7 64 (oem)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I tried to use 6 for test all and it told me it needed me to set low or high for graphics.
> 
> I have Win 7 64 (oem)



hmmmm did it run through any tests? or did it go straight to low or high? when you selected low or high did it continue running the tests?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 23, 2009)

Running Windows 7 Pro x64 here. I selected All tests <6>, 1 (start), Any key, and i'm stuck at a screen that says "Select low or high graphics." and I do not know the command that needs to be entered.






XPMarkx64.exe
Win7 x64 Pro 7600
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3.2GHz
4GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 (testing @ 1800)
GeForce 9800 GT (main) + [GeForce 9800 GT + GeForce 210 for F@H]


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmmm did it run through any tests? or did it go straight to low or high? when you selected low or high did it continue running the tests?



straight to low or high


----------



## ColdAsIce (Dec 23, 2009)

You got a bug in the x64 version.
1 = Go back to main Menu

2 = Quit


Select low or high graphics.

No options here 

==============
Bench is done!
==============

I pressed 2 + Enter but the program dissapears.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

ColdAsIce said:


> You got a bug in the x64 version.
> 1 = Go back to main Menu
> 
> 2 = Quit
> ...



same here
tried wild card * no with that either


----------



## Bundy (Dec 23, 2009)

yes I have the same problem but am currently running the tests individually.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

ok im running through it right now ill have a rebuilt version up shorlty thanks for the help guys!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

when I went back and ran just the test GPU it gives the option. I set it to high and it ran fine. But if you try to do # 6 (all tests) it dosent give you the option of Low High.

This is fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

DL XpMarks X64

Win7 Ultimate64bit.

Ind they all work, but when done "all together" it won't..


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

really appreciate it guys. i found the problem i missed a line when editing all the paths. the error is inharent in both the 32 and 64bit version new ones in a few minutes. id appreciate 32bit testers to run it again with the new code.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

new versions up 

remember to uninstall the old one in the CP


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

SAME exact thing with the 64...trying 32 now


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

got the new version sol.. test 6 doesn't work





win 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

I get the same as coldstorm...(uninstalled the old one and loaded the new one)

Thanks for the tests


(but his backgrounds are way cooler than mine)


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

32 does it too ...these are the new downloads.  I actually get that error on just cpu too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 32 does it too ...these are the new downloads.  I actually gert that error on just cpu too.



explain got the error on CPU too? the cpu test threw an error?

EDIT:: i see if your on a x64 system the x32 test will not work for you.

as for the d3d error the path is right. now i just need to see why it isnt drawing the graphics test correctly. can anyone with X64 run the graphics and maybe the CPU tests and see if they fire?


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

same problem as others, test all .... graphics low or high


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> same problem as others, test all .... graphics low or high



with the new version?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll try it on my Win7 x64 and Win7 x32 systems later this evening


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Strange thing Solaris...







I'm running the x64, but it says x32 on the screen...


I can run graphic test fine on my system. brb to show.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Strange thing Solaris...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/strange.png
> 
> ...



ya im using an interchangable file. its just a file name on my end when i compile. rest assured it is the x64 edition...intresting. so you can run a graphics test stand alone but it wont run when testing all?


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

The version I downloaded earlier (2.2.5)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Graphics Low







Graphics High


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> can anyone with X64 run the graphics and maybe the CPU tests and see if they fire?


They both work fine individually for me on Win 7 64


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> explain got the error on CPU too? the cpu test threw an error?
> 
> EDIT:: i see if your on a x64 system the x32 test will not work for you.
> 
> as for the d3d error the path is right. now i just need to see why it isnt drawing the graphics test correctly. can anyone with X64 run the graphics and maybe the CPU tests and see if they fire?



When i run any of the tests on the 64 version I end up here.







Same with 32 but as you said it wont run on 64


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> When i run any of the tests on the 64 version I end up here.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31595&stc=1&d=1261604702
> 
> ...



really so you cant even run them indavidually without failing?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> really so you cant even run them indavidually without failing?



that is correct.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> that is correct.



intresting you didnt by chance edit the install path did you? because that might mess things up. new X64 version uploaded in OP changed some files around edited some code and took a dra off my cigg and blew it in my monitors face.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

No i did not edit anything ...let me reboot and install fresh again ....when unexplainable we starts with a reboot.


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this any help as to why mine would'nt run XP Pro 32bit?
4605437 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2295: --- START 2008\6\19 18:27:31 PM ---
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1995: > DWM not running.
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2053: > EMD device detected to be off.
4605500 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0872: > Read the active power scheme as '8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2108: > power policy saved.
4605562 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0904: > Set the active power scheme to 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4605562 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2120: > power policy set to maximum.
4606343 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2756: > IsOfficial=TRUE  IsFormal=FALSE  IsMoobe=FALSE  RanOverTs=FALSE  RanOnbatteries=FALSE
4606359 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1161: > Running Assessment: features ''
4606921 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1436: > Assessment completed
4606937 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1161: > Running Assessment: mem '-mint 25 -maxt 30 -rn -nc'
4637640 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1436: > Assessment completed
4637734 (1260) - winsat\processresults.cpp:0672: Total physical mem available to the OS : 3.18 GB (3,420,205,056 bytes)
4637734 (1260) - winsat\processresults.cpp:0965: No D3D results - limiting D3D Score to 1.0
4637859 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0904: > Set the active power scheme to 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4637859 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2155: > Power state restored.
4637875 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2174: > Not necessary to reenable EMD cache.
4637890 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:3216: > exit value = 0.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> No i did not edit anything ...let me reboot and install fresh again ....when unexplainable we starts with a reboot.



thats a good call. i think what happened is i accidentaly put a 32bit file in with the x64 ones when i compiled i went back to my backup and copied the orig x64 files back into it and compiled with the new version i also removed the high or low graphics that shouldnt have been their anyway.

thanks all for the support and im looking forward to your resualts!! just because i havent replied to you directly doesnt mean im not listening! Their are just alot of replies


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2009)

The x64 version will not install for me.

Vista x64
Core 2 Duo E8400
6GB
4890

Ok re downloaded and installed fine .


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> Is this any help as to why mine would'nt run XP Pro 32bit?
> 4605437 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2295: --- START 2008\6\19 18:27:31 PM ---
> 4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1995: > DWM not running.
> 4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2053: > EMD device detected to be off.
> ...



intresting can you try re downloading from the OP? the build version will be the same i will change that later. but that shouldnt be happening with the new build


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

AsRock said:


> The x64 version will not install for me.
> 
> Vista x64
> Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...



what is the size of that exe? try and re DL again it should be ~31megs for the x64 version. i might have cut you of uploading the new one if you were DL'ing


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Now all test go to this.


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok will do


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Now all test go to this.
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31599&stc=1&d=1261605794



thats nuts it wont even attempt for you. do the tests indavidually work for you yet?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thats nuts it wont even attempt for you. do the tests indavidually work for you yet?



thats seems to be the case...is the exe really suppose to 32 at the end?

Individually they all do the last screen shot


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what is the size of that exe? try and re DL again it should be ~31megs for the x64 version. i might have cut you of uploading the new one if you were DL'ing




Yeah it all working now .




DRDNA said:


> thats seems to be the case...is the exe really suppose to 32 at the end?



Mine has it for the 64bit version

XPMarkx64\XP Mark  2.2.5 x32.exe


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> thats seems to be the case...is the exe really suppose to 32 at the end?



ya it is. ill fix it later. hmmmmmm


dna can you go into

C:\Windows\system32 and nab me a copy of your winsat.exe file?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya it is. ill fix it later. hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> dna can you go into
> ...



yes ..how would you like it delivered..too big to attach 3.77MB


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> yes ..how would you like it delivered..too big to attach 3.77MB



zip it up and send it to

solaris017 at yahoo.com


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> zip it up and send it to
> 
> solaris017 at yahoo.com



Done.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Done.



thanks

www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/XPMarkx64DNA.exe

try this one just for you


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

same problem solaris all skip to low or high graphics

4605437 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2295: --- START 2008\6\19 18:27:31 PM ---
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1995: > DWM not running.
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2053: > EMD device detected to be off.
4605500 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0872: > Read the active power scheme as '8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2108: > power policy saved.
4605562 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0904: > Set the active power scheme to 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4605562 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2120: > power policy set to maximum.
4606343 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2756: > IsOfficial=TRUE  IsFormal=FALSE  IsMoobe=FALSE  RanOverTs=FALSE  RanOnbatteries=FALSE
4606359 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1161: > Running Assessment: features ''
4606921 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1436: > Assessment completed
4606937 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1161: > Running Assessment: mem '-mint 25 -maxt 30 -rn -nc'
4637640 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1436: > Assessment completed
4637734 (1260) - winsat\processresults.cpp:0672: Total physical mem available to the OS : 3.18 GB (3,420,205,056 bytes)
4637734 (1260) - winsat\processresults.cpp:0965: No D3D results - limiting D3D Score to 1.0
4637859 (1260) - mlib\syspowertools.cpp:0904: > Set the active power scheme to 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
4637859 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2155: > Power state restored.
4637875 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2174: > Not necessary to reenable EMD cache.
4637890 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:3216: > exit value = 0.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> same problem solaris all skip to low or high graphics
> 
> 4605437 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:2295: --- START 2008\6\19 18:27:31 PM ---
> 4605500 (1260) - winsat\main.cpp:1995: > DWM not running.
> ...



so it spits this out even when running tests indavidually? does it attempt to do any work or is that all that sows up on the screen?


----------



## Broom2455 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've tried all tests at(6), Cpu, Memory, HDD etc all end up at choice of high/low graphics


the error report does'nt show up on the screen , I just opened up the winsat text file in notepad and pasted it into the reply


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Broom2455 said:


> I've tried all tests at(6), Cpu, Memory, HDD etc all end up at choice of high/low graphics



wtf? wow every test failing indavidually is weird. is that with the system in your specs?

EDIT:: so it doesnt show up on the screen but every test (including indavidual) immedietly goes to high or low? with no display on the screen?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 23, 2009)

CPU test ran fine.  I then went to GPU test (high) and the screen went blank for a few seconds, then I saw the illuminating MS background thing but it just kept going... mostly, I don't like the fact that I didn't know what to expect/how long it would take/what was happening.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2009)

I get the High or Low Graphics prompt also for all tests.

XP Pro SP3 32.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> CPU test ran fine.  I then went to GPU test (high) and the screen went blank for a few seconds, then I saw the illuminating MS background thing but it just kept going... mostly, I don't like the fact that I didn't know what to expect/how long it would take/what was happening.



each grfx test on low is 1min high 2min



Arctucas said:


> I get the High or Low Graphics prompt also for all tests.
> 
> XP Pro SP3 32.



ok so XP isnt playing nice thanks to all. id thank you bu TPU has cut me off  im not allowed to thank right now.

ill get on the XP poblem ASAP. it seems the last x64 update has fixed everyones issue except DNA's and x32 for anyone other than XP users seems to work great. am i right so far?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2009)

I will give 7 a shot and let you know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> I will give 7 a shot and let you know.



thanks if it works this time for DNA i think i know the issue. ill need to install XP on a spare rig on my end to figure out XP however. BUT its ok. because i just realized that i can drum roll................................make patches!!!!! so F#@$ DL'ing another 30mb. ill just patch you up unless i come out with a big update


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2009)

windows 7x64


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2009)

@Solaris17,

I just tried it on my Win7RC 32 bit, same issue.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capturerrrrr.jpg
> windows 7x64



pro or ultimate ed?



Arctucas said:


> @Solaris17,
> 
> I just tried it on my Win7RC 32 bit, same issue.



32 version of the prog right?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> pro or ultimate ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 32 version of the prog right?



Correct.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2009)

ultimate


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> each grfx test on low is 1min high 2min



cool. maybe you could add some prompts letting the user know this stuff


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Correct.


ok thanks



stanhemi said:


> ultimate


could you go to C:\windows\ and grab me the entire performance folder?



DirectorC said:


> cool. maybe you could add some prompts letting the user know this stuff



ya sure NP i will i just need to make sure this all works. then ill work on the cosmetics


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2009)

yes no problem but how  I send you that (46mb)


----------



## Noxman (Dec 23, 2009)

DL: XPmark x64
All tests (Nr: 6)
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2009)

Noxman said:


> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/xpmark.jpg
> 
> DL: XPmark x64
> All tests (Nr: 6)
> Vista Ultimate x64



awesome thanks a bunch man! im thinking their is some kind of diffirence with the vista and 7 files but it shouldnt be a problem it will just take me a little bit of time to figure out which file is giving some people trouble. no worries i should have a working version for everyone either later tonight or sometime tommarrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Does not work on XP Professional x64 with x64 binary.


```
### ### #####   ##     ##            #
                   #   #   #   #   ##   ##             #
                    # #    #   #   ##   ##  ###  ## #  #  #
                     #     ####    # # # #  #  #  ##   # #
                    # #    #       # # # #   ###  #    ##
                   #   #   #       #  #  #  #  #  #    # #
                  ### ### ###     ### # ### #### ###  ##  #

                        Brought to you by Solaris17
                            www.TechPowerUp.com


        ********This is BETA Software and is not Guaranteed Stable.********
When the benchmark begins at any time Press ESC to Quit,
The current test and automatically begin the next.
After all tests are completed the benchmark will Halt to a Prompt.
If you do not wish to continue the tests at any time simply exit the prompt.

                                CHANGE LOG
Added better XP Compatability.
Added go back option to end of every test.

Press any key to continue . . .


1 = Cpu

2 = Graphics

3 = Memory

4 = HDD

5 = Media

6 = Run All

Select Cpu(1) or Graphics(2) or Memory(3) or Hard Drive(4) or Media(5) or All(6)
.
6



There isnt going to be comming anything in fullscreen here! its all console work
!


1 = Start

2 = Go back


Select Start or Go Back.
1


Windows System Assessment Tool
> Running the Formal Assessment
Press any key to continue . . .



1 = Go back to main Menu

2 = Quit


2

==============
Bench is done!
==============

Press any key to exit
```


Edit: I see a problem but it is not necessarily "thee" problem.  Your installer is not x64 compatible.  It installs your 64-bit app to the 32-bit program files directory.  Moreover, Task Manager says the application is running as a 32-bit binary under the name "XP Mark 2.2.5 x32.exe"


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does not work on XP Professional x64 with x64 binary.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



well i tell it were to install by default. as for the x32 part it is just a file name on my end. however it shouldnt really cause an issue running as 32bit because both versions will. they are the same code. the files that matter are the ones my executable invokes. the exe itself has the same code base as the x64 version. so far it seems like some sort of issue with XP itself. im thinking their is some kind of issue with the power managment that it doesnt like. but i will need to install it on a seperate system to figure it out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

well i am going out of town for a few hours. i will look at the files and run some tests when i get home and hopefully tommarrow we will have a version of each that everyone can use!  keep it coming guys. if you do this will move really fast. again i appreciate all your help. i thought it worked perfect UL and im done. but iv gone through atleast 4 revisions since then and im not their yet. which just proves you guys are the best. thanks for helping me on my project.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

If you have no intention to compile a x64 binary, might I suggest having one version with both 32-bit and 64-bit winsat.exe and make it auto-detect (via the environmental variable PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE) which executable to use?


When I try to run WinSAT (6.1.7600.16385) directly, I get the following message:





The only time I've seen that message is with 16-bit apps on Windows x64.  It shouldn't be 16-bit so it is a mystery as to why it would produce that error.  This may give some clues as to what is wrong:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000726.htm


By the way, it is x86, not x32 (386, 486 -> x86; x86-64 -> x64).  32-bit and 64-bit are also proper but keep the naming conventions consistent.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks
> 
> www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/XPMarkx64DNA.exe
> 
> try this one just for you



Sorry Bro , but same thing on every test..end result is that last screenie ..again.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> each grfx test on low is 1min high 2min
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And i thought it was me going mad when it happened to me lol.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 24, 2009)

*what tests did you run?*
All

*what OS are you using?*
Vista

*are you x64 or x32?*
x64

*which version did you DL?*
x64 2.2.5



screenie:











BTW - I noticed that, although I did download the x64 .exe, and installed it, and the .exe that's run reads x64 - the title bar of the window reads x32.

Just thought you'd like ta know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you have no intention to compile a x64 binary, might I suggest having one version with both 32-bit and 64-bit winsat.exe and make it auto-detect (via the environmental variable PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE) which executable to use?
> 
> 
> When I try to run WinSAT (6.1.7600.16385) directly, I get the following message:
> ...



using the 32bit and 64bit winsat is what i am doing. and while i may not be using "proper" terminology i find that as long as i convey what i need and recive what i need in a way that all of us understand x86 16bit x32 and x64 "proper" usages arent necissary in the least. thanks



imperialreign said:


> *what tests did you run?*
> All
> 
> *what OS are you using?*
> ...



thanks man  im glad its all workin for ya! ya i know it reads x32 its because the file i packed was named XP mark 2.2.5 x32 the source is the same however for both x32 and x64 so it really doesnt matter for now. ill fix the name when i can get this to work for everyone no worries


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capturerrrrr.jpg
> windows 7x64



Same problem as stenhemi:






Test:  ALL
OS:    Win7 x64bit
x64 or x32 DL:  x64
Version: 2.2.5


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Same problem as stenhemi:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capture029.jpg
> 
> ...



hmmm try the one i made for DRDNA http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/XPMarkx64DNA.exe

see if that does the same thing?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

I figured more info might help from the first run. I will try the new one...


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmm try the one i made for DRDNA http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/XPMarkx64DNA.exe
> 
> see if that does the same thing?



it work for me


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I figured more info might help from the first run. I will try the new one...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capture030.jpg



hmmmmmm this is intresting. so far it seems that some windows 7 users have the exact same problem. from my end their are 2 files. these 2 files have the data for the textures being used etc. however it seems that the ones in windows 7 differ from the ones in vista and that being said arent starting correctly. Now it could be that their is something inbetween the benchmark and the texture packs doing this. or the packs themselves. it could also be the paramiters i use. so some lpaying must be done but im pretty sure i will get it shortly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> it work for me



REALLY?!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2009)

why it not like imperialreign bench ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capturejjjj.jpg



W00T! FTW we might just have it boys!

EDIT: hmmm did you select the "all" test?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

Works for me as well
Selected all


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2009)

yes test number 6


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Works for me as wellhttp://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Capture031348.jpg



awesome well if this continues to go well i just need to focus on the XP users


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> awesome well if this continues to go well i just need to focus on the XP users



Sorry ~ Do not have XP on any of my machines~


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sorry ~ Do not have XP on any of my machines~



thats fine. hmmmm would one of you mind running a memory test? or CPU test? i have to see why the tests very like that.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 24, 2009)

cpu bench




High




memory bench (1)low


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> cpu bench
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/Captured.jpg



does it not aloow you to run it?

o sweet ok. hmmm maybe its some kind of resolution error or something. thats intresting ill need to run more tests but the road certainly looks brighter!

again thank you alll sooo much for your help i love making stuff if this works out it will be cool to see people use it would make my day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

well boys im out of ciggs and im getting antsy with that its time for bed. youve helped me make alot of progress but its time for me to turn in been up a little over 24 hours or so and its about time i go to bed ill talk to you boys sometime tommarrow after some coffee and a few beers cheers


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well boys im out of ciggs and im getting antsy with that its time for bed. youve helped me make alot of progress but its time for me to turn in been up a little over 24 hours or so and its about time i go to bed ill talk to you boys sometime tommarrow after some coffee and a few beers cheers



Sounds good


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2009)

what tests did you run?
All

what OS are you using?
Vista Ultimate X64

are you x64 or x32?
X64

which version did you DL?
X64 2.2.5 X32






Worked a treat after not doing anything first time i ran it cheers Sol.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

7 x64 
downloaded x64 2.2.5


"x32" (what does that mean?)


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the x32 is there regardless of what one ya dl Mussels.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> awesome well if this continues to go well i just need to focus on the XP users



Indeed awesome, you made a script, named it *XP* mark and it doesn't work well on Windows XP?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> using the 32bit and 64bit winsat is what i am doing. and while i may not be using "proper" terminology i find that as long as i convey what i need and recive what i need in a way that all of us understand x86 16bit x32 and x64 "proper" usages arent necissary in the least. thanks


I saw that the WinSAT included was from Windows 7 (Release To Manufacturer version).  I know the version (don't have the number) from Vista worked on XP x64.


Oh, and I take that back about using 32-bit and 64-bit.  There are numerous 32-bit and 64-bit architectures out there like x86-64 and IA-64 (not compatible).  x86 and x64 are the most accurate as it clearly states what version of Windows and underlying CPU architecture is required to use the application.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Indeed awesome, you made a script, named it *XP* mark and it doesn't work well on Windows XP?



the original one worked fine. but i changed some things. the fact that is stills ays XP mark is irrelivent like stated in the OP i was simply too lazy to remove the name.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, if you want me to test anything more on XP x64, I only got about two weeks.  Windows 7 Ultimate x64 is coming...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, if you want me to test anything more on XP x64, I only got about two weeks.  Windows 7 Ultimate x64 is coming...



thanks i will


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 25, 2009)

Solaris any more idea's? The dna one did the same thing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Solaris any more idea's? The dna one did the same thing.


Might I suggest "XP Mark 2.2.5 x32.exe" with WinSAT.exe (x64) for Vista?  That would prove the Windows 7 WinSAT.exe is the problem (the "not a valid Win32" message) and not your binary on XP x64.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Might I suggest "XP Mark 2.2.5 x32.exe" with WinSAT.exe (x64) for Vista?  That would prove the Windows 7 WinSAT.exe is the problem (the "not a valid Win32" message) and not your binary on XP x64.



that is the original version. the DNA version has windows 7 winsat.exe in it. neither are working for him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay...

XPMarkx64 *works*: WinSAT.exe 6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
XPMarkx64DNA *does not work*: WinSAT.exe 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)

The DNA version produces the error it did before.


Trying somethings via batch...


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\XPMarkx64>WinSAT.exe media -input "C:\Program Files (x86)
\XPMarkx64\winsat.wmv"
Windows System Assessment Tool
> Running: Feature Enumeration v1.0.0.0 ''
> Run Time 00:00:00.39
> Running: Media Decode/Encode Assessment v1.0.0.0 '-input "C:\Program Files (x8
6)\XPMarkx64\winsat.wmv"'
Error: WinSAT failed to connect the input file to the audio/video renderers.
> Run Time 00:00:00.06
> Total Run Time 00:00:00.72
```


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\XPMarkx64>WinSAT.exe d3d -totalobj 100 -objs C(20) -total
tex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -noalpha -time 60 -v -FullScreen -fps 0 dwm
Windows System Assessment Tool
> Command Line 'WinSAT.exe d3d -totalobj 100 -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj
C(100) -alushader -noalpha -time 60 -v -FullScreen -fps 0 dwm'
> The System supports dynamic CPU power managment
> System processor power policy saved and set to 'max performance'
> Running: Feature Enumeration v1.0.0.0 ''
> Gathering System Information
> Run Time 00:00:00.86
> Operating System                        : 5.2 Build-3790
> Processor                               : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920
  @ 2.67GHz
> TSC Frequency                           : 0
> Number of Processors                    : 1
> Number of Cores                         : 8
> Number of CPUs                          : 8
> Number of Cores per Processor           : 8
> Number of CPUs Per Core                 : 0
> Cores have logical CPUs                 : NO
> L1 Cache and line Size                  : 32768  64
> L2 Cache and line Size                  : 262144  64
> Total physical mem available to the OS  : 5.99 GB (6,440,189,952 bytes)
> Adapter Description                     : ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
> Adapter Manufacturer                    : ATI Technologies Inc.
> Adapter Driver Version                  : 8.681.0.0
> Adapter Driver Date (yy/mm/dd)          : 2009\11\24
> Has DX9 or better                       : Yes
> Has Pixel shader 2.0 or better          : Yes
> Has LDDM Driver                         : No
> Dedicated (local) video memory          : 1024.00MB
> System memory dedicated as video memory : 0.00MB
> System memory shared as video memory    : 0.00MB
> Primary Monitor Size                    : 1920 X 1200  (2304000 total pixels)
> Running: WinSAT Direct3D Assessment v1.0.0.0 '-totalobj 100 -objs C(20) -total
tex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -noalpha -time 60 -v -FullScreen -fps 0 dwm'
Error: There are invalid characters on the command line 'dwm'
Entering function D3DCommon::DX9Shutdown
> Run Time 00:00:00.00
Entering function D3DCommon::ProcessLog
> Run Time 00:00:03.05
> Total Run Time 00:00:04.47
> The System processor power policy was restored
```

Maybe you could PM me a list of all the commands sent to WinSAT, in order, when you do "Run All" so that you get a full error list?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Okay...
> 
> XPMarkx64 *works*: WinSAT.exe 6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
> XPMarkx64DNA *does not work*: WinSAT.exe 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
> ...



yes and no

he originally tried the original version which has the vista winsat that did not work. so i wa like ok. got his copy of winsat and rebuilt a personal version for him that includes it. neither edition work for him. though it fixed the problem for others. to answer @ DNA im not sure as of yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

To clarify: "works" means WinSAT starts/closes without error, "does not work" means WinSAT triggers an error on start.  I'm not using XP Mark during those tests.


The DNA version will not work at all on XP x64 because WinSAT won't execute on the platform.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> To clarify: "works" means WinSAT starts/closes without error, "does not work" means WinSAT triggers an error on start.  I'm not using XP Mark during those tests.
> 
> 
> The DNA version will not work at all on XP x64 because WinSAT won't execute on the platform.



XP has worked in the past when it was in the form of a batch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

Did you use a Batch -> Executable converter or code it on your own?  If the latter, you could send the code and I could step-through the application to find the error (if it was coded in MS Visual Studio 2002 or newer).  I suspect the issue is in hooking into the output stream of WinSAT.


Edit: WinSAT (6.0) appears to be working fine.  I can pretty definitely say XP Mark  2.2.5 x32.exe is not launching WinSAT.  I am uncertain why.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

OP has been changed new version out!
this should fix many of the problems you have been experiencing. however per usual if you encounter an error let me know


----------



## Bot (Dec 25, 2009)

i had a good run .. downloaded yesterday


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2009)

The new one (VistaMark) does not run on XP 32-bit?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

It uses the Windows 7 WinSAT which means XP x64 and XP x86 support is gone.  This is going to take a while to sort out...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2010)

ok boys linked up in OP thanks to ford alot of the install/run process has been streamlined and debugged if your still willing some feedback/suggestions would be great. thanks a bunch boys.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 13, 2010)

When the program is terminated it don't stop winsat from continuing all the time. Maybe  giving it a GUI would make it much more appearing to more people.

When i 1st ran it to see if the newer version still worked i closed the program and it left winsat running. Running it a second time ( without rebooting ) i ran it winsat takes some CPU but stops after a short while so i terminate the winsat and benchmark says it's done.

I'll test it again later after a reboot but gotta take the kid school.

But here's what it says ( maybe it has raid issue's ? ).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, due to the nature of console programming, I can't catch the close event which in turn means I can't kill WinSAT.  A GUI version would remedy this but at this time, no GUI version is planned.


The error message you got appears to usually be a driver problem.  Try the solutions on this page:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...e/thread/066207db-6616-4a25-9bbe-a829a525db8d


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2010)

actually. i do plan a GUI version. The problem as it stands is im not that great at coding in any variation of C that being said. I got tired of the programmers i had do it make it look fugly and not how i originally intended it. The way i see it make a little how you want fine. refuse to do anything i ask no thanks. so i dropped the GUI project until i can find someone honest enough to take on the task without being a D@#$


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2010)

any takers guys?


----------



## Clement (Feb 15, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> any takers guys?



May I suggest a more portable solution? It may attract more help, and not to mention widen its uses and the resulting data.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2010)

"Portable solution" meaning?


----------



## Clement (Feb 15, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "Portable solution" meaning?



Cross platform.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm having a few problems running the low end gpu test... it takes well over 6 minutes for the low end tests... here's the information i can provide...

Winsat version:
WinSAT: 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)

Windows Version:
Windows 7 Professional (x64, 6.1, build 7600)

contents of %systemroot%\Performance\WinSAT\winsat.log

```
10309310 (1876) - winsat\logging.cpp:0815: --- START 2010\2\15 0:18:17 AM ---
10309310 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:4301: Command Line = "C:\Windows\system32\WinSAT.exe" d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60 -v -FullScreen -fps 0
10309326 (1876) - winsat\processwinsaterror.cpp:0095: ERROR: tried to read resource strings, unknown exception occured
10309372 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:2490: > DWM Running.
10309544 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:2497: > turning off DWM.
10310184 (1876) - winsat\syspowertools.cpp:0983: > Read the active power scheme as '8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
10310184 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:2793: > power policy saved.
10310230 (1876) - winsat\syspowertools.cpp:1015: > Set the active power scheme to 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c'
10310230 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:2814: > power policy set to maximum.
10310527 (1876) - winsat\logging.cpp:1763: ERROR: pahse enter/leave imballance
10310527 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:0948: > IsOfficial=TRUE  IsFormal=FALSE  IsMoobe=FALSE  RanOverTs=FALSE  RanOnbatteries=FALSE
10310527 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:1775: > Run Assessment features 
10310652 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:1775: > Run Assessment d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Batch -fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(10) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3 -texpobj C(1)
10995761 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:1775: > Run Assessment d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Alpha -fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(75) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3 -texpobj C(1)
11059815 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:1775: > Run Assessment d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Tex -fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
11124431 (1876) - winsat\main.cpp:1775: > Run Assessment d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname ALU -fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -alushader -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(1) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
```

on a quick note, it'd be nice if i could run the gpu tests with some sort of output on the screen showing that it is actually working. (or at least not having the screen forced to full screen every time would help)


Edit: ran the last 3 lines, and found that it's having issues with part of the shaders...


```
c:\Program Files\Solaris Software\Solaris System Assessment\AMD64>winsat.exe d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname ALU -fbc 10 -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -alushader -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(1) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
Windows System Assessment Tool
> Running: Feature Enumeration v1.0.0.0 ''
> Run Time 00:00:00.25
> Running: WinSAT Direct3D Assessment v1.0.0.0 '-objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname ALU -fbc 10 -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -alushader -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(1) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3'
Error: CreateShaders failed to produce a valid shader cache

c:\Program Files\Solaris Software\Solaris System Assessment\AMD64>winsat.exe d3d
 -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Tex
-fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha
 -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
Windows System Assessment Tool
> Running: Feature Enumeration v1.0.0.0 ''
> Run Time 00:00:00.23
> Running: WinSAT Direct3D Assessment v1.0.0.0 '-objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Tex -fbc 10 -disp off -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3'
Error: There are invalid characters on the command line '-disp off'
> Run Time 00:00:00.00
> Run Time 00:00:01.56
> Total Run Time 00:00:02.59

c:\Program Files\Solaris Software\Solaris System Assessment\AMD64>winsat.exe d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Tex -fbc 10 -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
Windows System Assessment Tool
> Running: Feature Enumeration v1.0.0.0 ''
> Run Time 00:00:00.22
> Running: WinSAT Direct3D Assessment v1.0.0.0 '-objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100 -time 60  -FullScreen -fps 0   -aname Tex -fbc 10 -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -batchcnt C(125) -noalpha -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3'
Error: CreateShaders failed to produce a valid shader cache
```


----------



## Clement (Feb 15, 2010)

Clement said:


> Cross platform.



Nvm. Looks like the program calls some closed source functions.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Solaris, because I love you and have the knowhow I decided to make a GUI for you, tell me what you think:


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2010)

its fantastic. unfortunately due to its large size i think ill pass

thanks though


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 15, 2010)

You can resize it like any other Window. Plus it's integrated smoothly into Windows. The installer does that for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 15, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You can resize it like any other Window. Plus it's integrated smoothly into Windows. The installer does that for you.



in that case ill be sure to integrate it in the next release thanks dan


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 15, 2010)

im downloading booth of them, test 64 on my home pc and 32 on my work pc and update the results soon


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

here is some cpu and ram test on my work pc 
windows vista 32 sp1 , cpu Pentium 4 3.0ghz run at 4.41ghz, ram 

cpu high





cpu low





ram high





ram low





im also going to try it on my home pc with full benches


----------

